# AHHHHHHHHH!!! I'M SO EXCITED!!!! OMGOMGOMGOMGAAEAERKLA(*#%^&$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## e.rose (Mar 21, 2014)

Remember when I first joined the forum, and I didn't even have a camera?

Remember how EXCITED I was when I was about to GET my camera?

&#8203;Well I finally got a chance to order my 15" MacBook Pro with Retina...

AND I THINK I'M GOING TO DIE OF EXCITEMENT (AGAIN)!!!!!!!!!!!
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

In the meantime... 

Here's a 5s snap I took yesterday while my *husbands* MacBook was sitting on my desk, and the light coming through my window was being filtered through the clear portion of the monitor on my desk.

I'M POSTING IT IN CELEBRATION OF MY NEW 15" MBP W/ RETINA THAT'S ON IT'S WAY!!!!!


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 21, 2014)

Aw man, I want one now.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 21, 2014)

Hands up all of those TPFers who didn't even need to look past the title to know that erose posted this!  Congrats Em, I hope the two of you will be very happy together!


----------



## e.rose (Mar 21, 2014)

BrickHouse said:


> Aw man, I want one now.



Man, how do you think I feel? I have to watch people walk out the door with brand new ones every day... BUT NOW IT'S MY TURN!!!

EEEEEEEEK!!!!

The only downside is that I did a custom configure, so I have to wait for them to build it and THEN ship it.

...And it's been built... It's shipping to the store as we speak... but the problem is, since they had to build it, it's most likely not coming from the warehouse 30 minutes from here. It's probably coming from California or China and I have to wait for it to go through all that before it gets here.

I'MSOIMPATIENT.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 21, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Hands up all of those TPFers who didn't even need to look past the title to know that erose posted this!  Congrats Em, I hope the two of you will be very happy together!





THANKS! I'm sure we will be.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 21, 2014)

hide the wine.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 21, 2014)

Braineack said:


> hide the wine.



It's not the wine you have to worry about this weekend.

I had 5 cups of coffee yesterday, and I'm about to be on my second one for today.....


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 21, 2014)

I was pretty excited when I went and picked up my 28" ips monitor.

It replaced my 8 year old 24" lcd.


----------



## manicmike (Mar 21, 2014)

I get like that with cheesecake.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 21, 2014)

manicmike said:


> I get like that with cheesecake.



CHEESECAAAAAAAAAAKEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!

OMG... someone go get cheesecake... I'll get the wine... and we'll meet back here in 30 minutes!


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 21, 2014)

I got a large iced caramel latte just in time to get dispatched to a car vs pedestrian W/ head trauma. 

Spoiler alert. ...




The car won.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 21, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> I got a large iced caramel latte just in time to get dispatched to a car vs pedestrian W/ head trauma.
> 
> Spoiler alert. ...
> 
> ...



Ugh. That's terrible.

What a waste of a perfectly good iced caramel latte!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Also, I hope everyone is at least *alive*? (I hesitate to say "okay"... head trauma doesn't usually constitute "okay").


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 21, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Remember when I first joined the forum, and I didn't even have a camera?
> 
> Remember how EXCITED I was when I was about to GET my camera?
> 
> ...




And this kids, is your brain on Mac.

Lol


----------



## e.rose (Mar 21, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> And this kids, is your brain on Mac.
> 
> Lol



View attachment 69022









































MAC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Overread (Mar 21, 2014)

This thread is disgusting - I've never seen such wanton lust over apples and their horrible iTechnology stuffs!


*insert bahs and humbugs*

VOTE FOR WINDOWS People - your Windows needs you!


----------



## e.rose (Mar 21, 2014)

Overread said:


> This thread is disgusting - I've never seen such wanton lust over apples and their horrible iTechnology stuffs!
> 
> 
> *insert bahs and humbugs*
> ...





I started with Windows.

How do you think I ended up with Macs?

  :hug::


----------



## tirediron (Mar 21, 2014)

e.rose said:


> ...
> How do you think I ended up with Macs?
> 
> :hug::


By not turning left at Albuquerque*?  :scratch:



*(pronounced "Alba-koik-ee)


----------



## e.rose (Mar 21, 2014)

tirediron said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Yes that, and the fact that I was ALWAYS fighting with my PC... and am rarely fighting with my Mac.

It's a much healthier relationship for me to be in.  :lmao:


----------



## NedM (Mar 21, 2014)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## e.rose (Mar 21, 2014)

NedM said:


> Awesome! Congratulations!



Thanks! ::

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## manaheim (Mar 21, 2014)

Overread said:


> This thread is disgusting - I've never seen such wanton lust over apples and their horrible iTechnology stuffs!
> 
> 
> *insert bahs and humbugs*
> ...



Totally agree.

Oh and congrats, e.rose.   They're beautiful machines, even if I HATE them.  I should post the picture of me working on a new one my customer bought.  It's pretty amusing.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 21, 2014)

e.rose said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



Nothing a little counselling couldn't have fixed.. I'm sure.   Lol.   But that's ok - just run off with the Mac because he's new and half the PC's age.  We've all seen the commericials.  We get it.  Sure.. it's about the "relationship", not the fact that he isn't bald and overweight.  Right... 

Lol


----------



## e.rose (Mar 21, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Totally agree.  Oh and congrats, e.rose.   They're beautiful machines, even if I HATE them.  I should post the picture of me working on a new one my customer bought.  It's pretty amusing.



I've seen your FB posts, hahaha. 

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## e.rose (Mar 21, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Nothing a little counselling couldn't have fixed.. I'm sure.   Lol.   But that's ok - just run off with the Mac because he's new and half the PC's age.  We've all seen the commericials.  We get it.  Sure.. it's about the "relationship", not the fact that he isn't bald and overweight.  Right...  Lol


Hey. I never said I wasn't shallow.  

I'm a photographer.  

I like pretty things. (And pretty men) 

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 21, 2014)

e.rose said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing a little counselling couldn't have fixed.. I'm sure. Lol. But that's ok - just run off with the Mac because he's new and half the PC's age. We've all seen the commericials. We get it. Sure.. it's about the "relationship", not the fact that he isn't bald and overweight. Right... Lol
> ...



Lol.. sort of got me thinking about my daughters.  

My middle girl Becca was always very popular when she was in high school, a very attractive girl.  At the time she started dating a kid that honestly from the physical appearance side wasn't much to write home about.  He wasn't popular or part of the in crowd and her friends often gave her static about it.  My youngest was just starting to get to the age where she would start dating, and we had a conversation about it one night.  I told my youngest to look at the kinds of guys her two sisters dated.  Her oldest sister always went for the shallow pretty boys, or the "dangerous" types.  Got her heart broke every single time.  

Becca on the other hand went for a guy that most other girls wouldn't give a second glance, and that kid would pretty much die for her as a result.  She ended up marrying the guy and they have a pretty happy life together.  He probably would still cut off his left arm for her if she asked.  He's always had a steady job, works his butt off, and does whatever he has to do to take care of her.  Whereas her older sister is still moving from one bad relationship to another and can't for the life of her figure out why.

So how does that relate to PC and Mac?  Eh, well it really doesn't - just one of those random thoughts that pops into my head on a regular basis.. lol.  Enjoy the new Mac.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 21, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



I like my computers like I like my men... Pretty AND willing to cut their left arm off for me.

Mac and Keith are both. :heart: :lmao: 

Cause the THING is...

Keith is my first and only boyfriend. 

I had plenty of crushes, but he was my first and only boyfriend... and then I married him.

HOWEVER... back in high school... I had a best friend, and he was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO nice to me, and would do anything for me. He took me to 2 proms and a homecoming, and our families were CONVINCED we were going to get married. I kept telling my mother we weren't.

He asked me out 4 times, and I said no 4 times. It was weird for me, because I had a crush on his personality... and how he treated me... but when it got down to brass tacks, I couldn't envision myself *kissing* him, let alone anything else.

I wasn't physically attracted to him.

Not even a little.

And I TRIED... because I liked the idea of marrying my best high school friend, who treated me better than I could ever ask for... but I just couldn't.

So I waited to date anyone, despite attempts from boys or my own personal crushes that I knew would be bad news for me, until I met Keith. And Keith is pretty, AND would do anything for me, haha.

The first guy was like my PC... except I made the mistake of courting my PC, rather than waiting for the Mac, because I initially thought, like Keith, that the Mac was out of my league.

So I went with PC, and it was my best friend at the time. It wasn't attractive, but it treated me well.

Until it didn't.

And then no matter what I did, it just continued to getting slower and less attractive (because of the viruses and having to reformat my drive every 6 months or so).

Then comes along the Mac... who was beautiful AND did everything I wanted it to do.

It was a match made in heaven... and it was then that I realized that I should have never settled for PC (like I didn't settle for my friend) and I should have gone straight to the Mac in the first place (like I went for Keith), because it turns out it WASN'T out of my league and exactly what I wanted in a computer.

So I married that Mac.

Like I married Keith.

(Did I make that analogy work? I mean that's the best I could do man... it was pretty weak to begin with.       )


----------



## Overread (Mar 21, 2014)

So let me get this straight - every few months Keith will totally update his wardrobe (for no apparent reason);

Will suddenly stop doing at least two things you really really like 

Will start doing 2 really annoying things that you'd rather he wouldn't do

Will insist upon sorting YOUR music HIS way without compromise 

Still fails to understand the point or concept of using is right hand and will only use the left even if it require way more effort



He sounds complicated


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 21, 2014)

Entertaining thread!  

I started with the first Mac, a converted Lisa.  Went through several upgrades publishing papers with graphics but  demand to be "in touch" with clients & their systems forced me to go PC.  It was rough @ first but Windows after a few years did catch up with my old Mac.  

Now in retirement, I do not need anymore than what Bill Gates passes off as an operating system.


----------



## BillM (Mar 21, 2014)

Am i the only one who thought this thread would be about bacon ? Look at the title, it has to be about bacon !!!!


----------



## e.rose (Mar 21, 2014)

Overread said:


> So let me get this straight - every few months Keith will totally update his wardrobe (for no apparent reason);
> 
> Will suddenly stop doing at least two things you really really like
> 
> ...



WELL... he DOES update his wardrobe every few months, mostly for no apparent reason...

However the rest of that list sounds to me like you have no idea how to use a Mac. Or Keith. 

I don't think any of my Macs have ever just stopped doing something I really liked, its never started doing annoying things I'd rather it not do (until recently, but I already know the drive is on it's way out, and that's why... so I plan on getting it replaced before I ship this off to my mother, once my MBP is in... haha -- It's doing great for an old computer... it's lasted me WAY longer than my PC did, haha), and I've never had an issue with sorting my music.

Keith is... however, left-handed. So I guess it's arguable that he doesn't know how to use his right hand very well, and will only use his left hand even if his thumb is broken, and it requires more effort.

That being said, I secondary click ALLLLLL the time using a Mac.

And maybe that's because I'm smart and know how to do it on a trackpad (one-time setting change and click with two fingers is not complicated, haha. It's less complicated than clicking a button below the track pad whilst simultaneously having to click the trackpad itself)... or I'm smart for buying a $10 Logitech Mouse from Walmart (Hey. I love Apple. With all my being. However... I don't have to like EVERYTHING... And I *don't* like the mice.  )

So... 

In conclusion...

You clearly just don't know how to handle Keith.

He may seem complicated on the outside, but his needs are simple.

After all, he may be pretty, but he's still a man.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 21, 2014)

BillM said:


> Am i the only one who thought this thread would be about bacon ? Look at the title, it has to be about bacon !!!!



Well no one BROUGHT me any this morning.


----------



## Overread (Mar 21, 2014)

e.rose said:


> You clearly just don't know how to handle Keith.
> 
> He may seem complicated on the outside, but his needs are simple.
> 
> After all, he may be pretty, but he's still a man.




Heh good job then that I'm not shopping for a keith - er Mac..... McKieth?


But I thought all macs were like iTunes


----------



## Overread (Mar 21, 2014)

e.rose said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> > Am i the only one who thought this thread would be about bacon ? Look at the title, it has to be about bacon !!!!
> ...



SEEE he's already started stopping doing things that he used to that you like!


----------



## BillM (Mar 21, 2014)

e.rose said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> > Am i the only one who thought this thread would be about bacon ? Look at the title, it has to be about bacon !!!!
> ...



Sound like Keith needs to be swapped for a model that will deliver bacon


----------



## e.rose (Mar 21, 2014)

Overread said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > BillM said:
> ...





BillM said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > BillM said:
> ...



Not true!

He's been at (and still is at) work all day... bringing home the bacon. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 21, 2014)

Saw a poster one time with two pigs humping, captioned "Making Bacon".


----------



## sm4him (Mar 21, 2014)

Em...step SLOWLY away from the caffeine...or else, at least give ME some more coffee too, so I can keep up with all that! 

Congrats on the new equipment; always fun to get the bright, new, shiny stuff!!

I'm unusual--I really don't have a strong preference one way or the other for Macs versus Windows. I've been using both since back in the late 80s when we used Macs at the publishing company I worked for and I suddenly, inexplicably found myself "in charge" of troubleshooting software problems on the Macs for the editorial department.
Currently, I have a PC and a Mac at work. I'd been working with a G3 at work for years (we'd bought it NEW long before I even worked there). Last year, the poor thing finally gave out. Actually, that's not true--it's just that the keyboard broke AND I couldn't install our Adobe software on it (which we'd already had over a year at that point) because it was too old to upgrade to the required OS.

Working for a governmental non-profit as I do, I figured there was NO WAY they were gonna let me get anything decent. I was afraid they might not even let me replace it at all, since I do have the (crappy) PC.
So, when I made my request, I asked for pretty much the best iMac available--27" display, 3.4 GHz, 16gb ram, 3 TB drive, etc. I figured that way, maybe I'd at least end up with something a LITTLE better than the lowest-end model possible.

To my surprise, they just said, "Okay, we happen to have some left over grant money that would work for, so go ahead and order it..." 
After I came to, I RAN to the Apple Store and got my order in!!!  And yeah...I LOVE IT. But I love the huge monitor as much as the computer itself.

Up until last year, I also had a Macbook, a Windows laptop and a PC at home. All the editing/graphic stuff was on the Mac, the rest on the computers. But the Macbook kinda died (sometimes it turns on and works, but it may work for 30 minutes, or 2 hours before it will suddenly die again), and the PC was ancient. So I upgraded to a better PC and no longer have a Mac product at home.  Unfortunately, my Toshiba died at the hands of my son last week, so now I gotta figure out what to do about a laptop again...

My biggest problem with PCs...Windows.  ESPECIALLY Windows 8. OHMY, how I loathe this new Windows!!!!  I hate it so, so much.  But I just don't have the time or energy to deal with the alternate choices in OS for PCs.

My biggest problem with Apple. The "shiny" tax.  I'd buy Apple products a LOT more if they didn't want to charge four times what they are actually worth just because they're "shiny" and have that cute little Apple on them. If I could buy a new Apple laptop for the same price as a new basic PC, I'd be all over it...but I just refuse to pay the "shiny" tax.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 21, 2014)

#longestweekofyourlife

Congrats Em.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 21, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> Saw a poster one time with two pigs humping, captioned "Making Bacon".



I don't know WHY that made me think of this...two pigs, I suppose.
One of my favorite songs ever. :lmao:

By the way, I have NO CLUE why on earth the video is some big machine shoveling snow...it has nothing to do with the song. Whoever put this video with this particular Bryan Bowers song was just messed up!


----------



## table1349 (Mar 21, 2014)

Overread said:


> This thread is disgusting - I've never seen such wanton lust over apples and their horrible iTechnology stuffs!
> 
> 
> *insert bahs and humbugs*
> ...


The only thing wrong with a Windows PC is that it comes with Windows installed on it.  :mrgreen:


----------



## table1349 (Mar 21, 2014)

Please people hold on a minute.  Let us put this in perspective.  There is only *ONE* reason why Rosy wanted a 15" MBP with retina display.............................


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 21, 2014)

e.rose said:


> (Did I make that analogy work? I mean that's the best I could do man... it was pretty weak to begin with.       )



Sorry, somebody mentioned bacon and I sort of went off to my happy place there and missed it.  Lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 21, 2014)

e.rose said:


> However the rest of that list sounds to me like you have no idea how to use a Mac. Or Keith.



Ok, imagining Overread using mac seems a little strange.  Imagining him using Keith shot right to the top of my "mental images that will scar me for life" list.. lol


----------



## terri (Mar 21, 2014)

Congrats, Em!    

Anything that makes you this happy has gotta be worth it (though I've personally resisted Apple products at every turn).   So you keep right on doing your happy dance, girl!


----------



## table1349 (Mar 21, 2014)

terri said:


> Congrats, Em!
> 
> Anything that makes you this happy has gotta be worth it *(though I've personally resisted Apple products at every turn)*.   So you keep right on doing your happy dance, girl!



This explains it, _"In the mental ward of this forum_", so we understand and forgive you.  :mrgreen:


----------



## e.rose (Mar 21, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> #longestweekofyourlife  Congrats Em.



Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## e.rose (Mar 21, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Please people hold on a minute.  Let us put this in perspective.  There is only ONE reason why Rosy wanted a 15" MBP with retina display.............................  YouTube Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlNxib1zXmA



Shhhhhhhh! DONT GIVE ME AWAY!!!!!!!


:lmao:

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## e.rose (Mar 21, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, imagining Overread using mac seems a little strange.  Imagining him using Keith shot right to the top of my "mental images that will scar me for life" list.. lol



Goooooooood. Goooooooood. 

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## e.rose (Mar 21, 2014)

terri said:


> Congrats, Em!  Anything that makes you this happy has gotta be worth it (though I've personally resisted Apple products at every turn).   So you keep right on doing your happy dance, girl!





I will be happy dancing all the way into next week!

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Overread (Mar 21, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > However the rest of that list sounds to me like you have no idea how to use a Mac. Or Keith.
> ...



*adds mentally scarring members to his moderator CV *


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 21, 2014)

Overread said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



Shouldn't you be re-booting Kevin?

Rotfl..  ok, ya, I think I might have to ban myself for that one..


----------



## NancyMoranG (Mar 24, 2014)

e.rose said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...


----------



## e.rose (Mar 24, 2014)

> You need to send this to Apple as an ad or to SNL as a skit! This is a great 'analogy'



Hahaha, so glad I could make it work. :sillysmi:

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## e.rose (Mar 25, 2014)

My bag got here before my laptop:




I'm stoked it came in, but now I'm REALLY impatient for the MBP. 

And I'm home sick, so I'm just sitting on the couch hitting refresh over and over on my Apple account order page. :lmao:

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Overread (Mar 25, 2014)

Is that the "I'm home sick, no really I am seriously sick here!" or the "I'm home and, well I sort of have a couh -- oh postman is here wait a sec!"


----------



## e.rose (Mar 25, 2014)

Overread said:


> Is that the "I'm home sick, no really I am seriously sick here!" or the "I'm home and, well I sort of have a couh -- oh postman is here wait a sec!"



It's "I'm home sick, no really I am seriously sick here!"

My MBP is getting delivered to the store... I seriously considered going INTO WORK, even though I feel like crap JUST BECAUSE, "What if it arrives today? ...AND I'M NOT THERE TO GET IT?!", 

But I ultimately decided, that waiting around for my computer at work, while dying in front of customers wasn't a wise idea. Especially since it's mostly wishful thinking that it'll come today (My money is on tomorrow, but the promised date is Friday...).

Besides... My best friend is working today, so if it comes, I'll just make him sign off on it for me and bring it home, and I'll get it from him. His house is a much shorter drive than the mall, so I'm pretty sure I can convince my husband with enough whining to go pick it up from my friend's house.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 25, 2014)

Overread said:


> Is that the "I'm home sick, no really I am seriously sick here!" or the "I'm home and, well I sort of have a couh -- oh postman is here wait a sec!"



No, in Em's defense on this one, that is the typical March/April Tennessee Spring Fever. Not a typical Spring Fever, where it's warm and beautiful and you need to skip work and play. No, this Spring Fever is coughing, itchy eyes, mucus so bad it could strangle a horse, scratchy throat, general malaise brought on by one too many days where the temperature goes from 70 to 30 within hours, and there is sunshine one minute, rain five minutes later, then sun again and an hour later, you're smack in the middle of snowstorm, followed by more sun then a thunderstorm and hail the size of marbles. (Edit: We've actually had ALL of that, except the hail, at some point since Sunday afternoon)

Welcome to Tennessee, e.rose!!
I've had the same thing for nearly two weeks now, culminating in completely losing my voice on Sunday. I can talk a little again now, though I sound like a frog with a horse in its throat, or a horse with a frog in its throatand I can't sing AT ALL (not that I could anyway, lol) unless maybe I switch to singing bass.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 25, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the "I'm home sick, no really I am seriously sick here!" or the "I'm home and, well I sort of have a couh -- oh postman is here wait a sec!"
> ...



Yeah, it started a few days ago, but it was mostly sinus pressure and stuffy nose... which is typical for me on a good day sans allergies. So I ignored it.

Yesterday, while I was driving my friend around to shop for a new car, I noticed my headache was more than usual and the sinus thing was becoming overbearing and around 7:30pm while we were at Small Group, I realized I was declining fast, and starting to die... 

I woke up this morning and felt like death... laid in bed for 15 minutes weighing the pros/cons of going into work anyway and decided against it.

Then I got to witness snow... then sun... then snow... then sun... then BLIZZARD-like snow... then sun... the blizzard-like sleet, that made the whole ground white... then sun, that turned the grown back to greenish/brown again... then snow... then... sun... now it's cloudy............... so I'm guessing it's going to start snowing again shortly.

:banghead:


----------



## Overread (Mar 25, 2014)

Not only are the people crazy but your weather out there is crazy too!


----------



## e.rose (Mar 25, 2014)

Overread said:


> Not only are the people crazy but your weather out there is crazy too!



The weather is crazy... The people are surprisingly normal. 

My friends from where I last lived in Pa... now THEY... They, were psychotic.

My friends here are pretty stable for the most part.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 25, 2014)

I reckon so, ifen you count this here as normal.  

That'ed be real scary ifen he decides to make a mankini out of the back side of them there overalls.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 25, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I reckon so, ifen you count this here as normal.
> 
> That'ed be real scary ifen he decides to make a mankini out of the back side of them there overalls.



That's Tennessee... not NASHVILLE.

Nashville is cool.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 25, 2014)

e.rose said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > I reckon so, ifen you count this here as normal.
> ...



It's not Knoxville, either. Because HERE them overalls would be UT Orange. :lmao:


----------

